# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Samsung] Βραχυκύκλωμα και αλλαγή πλακέτας κλιματιστικού

## Gsam90

Καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κανείς εάν από βραχυκύκλωμα στα καλώδια της παροχής ρεύματος από τον πίνακα ασφαλειών στο κλιματιστικό μπορεί να προκλυθεί βλάβη στις πλακέτες του κλιματιστικού και αν ναι τι βλάβες μπορεί να είναι αυτές;

----------


## klik

Δεν μας λες καλύτερα ακριβώς τι συνέβη;
Ενα τυπικο βραχυκύκλωμα ουδέτερου/γείωσης-φάσης που ακολουθείται από πτωση ασφάλειας,ισοδυναμεί με διακοπή τροφοδοσίας χωρίς παρατράγουδα. 
Αν όμως δεν έπεσε η ασφάλεια ή μπερδεύτηκαν καλώδια κατά την σύνδεση, μπορεί να δημιούργησαν διάφορα προβλήματα.

----------


## Gsam90

Έπεσε και η ασφάλεια και έγινε και τσαφ. Φώναξα ηλεκτρολόγο ο οποίος άλλαξε τα καλώδια στα οποία γινόταν το βραχυκύκλωμα και από τότε το κλιματιστικό δεν ανοίγει καθόλου ή κάποιες φορές ανοίγει και όταν πάει να πάρει η εξωτερική μονάδα κλείνει μόνο του. Ο τεχνικός τώρα του κλιματιστικού μου λέει ότι θέλει αλλαγή πλακέτας, γι αυτό ρωτάω αν μπορεί ένα βραχυκύκλωμα να δημιουργήσει βλάβη στην πλακέτα.

----------


## Panoss

> Καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κανείς εάν από βραχυκύκλωμα στα καλώδια της παροχής ρεύματος από τον πίνακα ασφαλειών στο κλιματιστικό μπορεί να προκλυθεί βλάβη στις πλακέτες του κλιματιστικού και αν ναι τι βλάβες μπορεί να είναι αυτές;


Σύμφωνα με αυτό, ναι μπορεί να προκληθεί βλάβη στη συσκευή.
Η 'βλάβη στη συσκευή' περιλαμβάνει και βλάβη στην πλακέτα.
Άρα ναι *μπορεί* να προκληθεί βλάβη στην (στις) πλακέτα (-ες) του κλιματιστικού από βραχυκύκλωμα.

Το ότι μπορεί, δεν σημαίνει και ότι προκλήθηκε.

----------

